# Anyone use a cooling pad in the kennel?



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a GSD, Hans, who goes to work with me. He has a 10' x 10' kennel that he stays in most of the day. It has a sun shade that blocks 70% of the sun. I thought about getting a kiddie pool for him, thinking that might help keep him a little cooler, but not sure he'd use it. I saw a cooling pad at a pet supply store, but don't know anyone who has used one or if they are worth the money. Does anyone use a cooling pad in their dog's kennel? Does it work well? Thanks!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't used one. I know a lady who did buy one, but her dog wouldn't lie down on it. The one she bought had to be filled with water. If the pet store has a return policy, you could try it out. I would try the small wading pool and put some toys in it.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks, Mary Beth, for your response. I may just try both and see what works best. If the cooling pad can't be returned, my husband's cow dog may just like it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

A bunch of people on the SAR team I was on had cooling pads and their dogs seemed to love them. The head trainer had a spare and let me try it out before I made a purchase. Finn didn't like it much, so I just carried around a beach towel and would wet it down and put it in the kennel for him.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I got a "cool mat" with the gel inside at a show last year. It worked great for the first few months then we put it away for the winter. It was stored flat in a cool dry place but when I took it out this spring the edges were all dried and brittle. The company said that they had a problem with that happening and discontinued the mats. They did replace it with a very nice crate mattress that he loves.
Just something to keep in mind when making a choice!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> a beach towel and would wet it down and put it in the kennel for him.


depending on your area this can be a very bad idea. It just makes for a wet humid dog and will actually increase their body temp instead of cooling them down. Doubly so if you are using a plastic kennel vs a wire crate.
You can try taking a cool wet towel and wiping down the pressure points such as the groin area. The water evaporates quickly and lowers the body temp


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog would rip apart some sort of cooling pad and I don't think they last all day.

If humidity is low water misters are good. Pools are, of course, good. and if you can rig a box fan in such a way it is outside the dog pen and the electric protected.

I keep Beau outside all day with nothing but shade and a kiddy pool. Shade fabric keeps out sun but not rain...does he have rain shelter that does not require him to huddle in a dog house? [once again though, unless it is a monsoon, Beau will just lay in the rain]


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I do! Well, I keep it in the house as opposed to outside but it is great and the shepherds love it. Mine is Canine Cooler brand and has a foam inside of it. You fill it with water and squish it into the foam, squeeze the air out and it will stay cool until I drain it in the fall. I've owned mine for probably 8 years now and it is in great shape, mind you it wasn't used for a few years when I only owned the pit bull (she would never lay on something cold lol). On hot days when we come in from a walk the dogs have to fight me to lay on it, I love it too. And it truly does stay cool at all times. 
You have to keep it in the shade outdoors, it will warm up (I don't know how much) if it is in direct sun. And you are supposed to let the dog go to it on their own - like how they will find the cool spot in the house on their own. 
I am considering buying a smaller one for when we go to dog shows - mine is 48" long and when filled with water is quite heavy.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all of the feedback! Sounds like some brands work better than others. The brand I saw at the local pet supply store is being discontinued and they are bringing in a new brand, but currently only carry the small & medium size. I know where to get a large, but really wanted it ASAP, so a wading pool may have to work-for awhile anyway. I do think I'll order a cooling pad though, and give it a try. If it doesn't work out for Hans, our cow dog may like to have it in her kennel. To answer Jocoyn's question about whether or not he has shelter from the rain...I just bring him inside with me when it rains, although rain doesn't seem to bother him a lot. The thought of him being out in the rain bothers me, lol. I know-spoiled dog!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Just a quick update...
I couldn't find a wading pool this late in the season, so I ended up getting a cooling pad for his kennel at work. He ignored it completely for 2 weeks until I kept throwing his toy on it so he was forced to walk on it to retrieve the toy. Lo and behold, about 15 minutes later I peeked out the window and he was using it. Good Boy!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nold (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't have this particular product, but from what I can tell it seems to be pretty "cool" ChillSpot by LayRay | The Coolest Dog Bed Not a traditional soft bed, but our puppy never sleeps on the bed we bought her anyway. Always straight into the bathroom or kitchen to lay on the tile floor. 

I would already have one if not for the steep price


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I have never used one, but once, I was training with a guy who used an elevated floor in his crate and put ice UNDER it. Then, at the end.of the day after training, would just dump it out... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

